# My Rana Fanaina



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

Rana was PTS on Friday. Even with three other dogs here, the house seems empty without her. She gave me eight wonderful years and memories that will always bring a smile to my face. Before things changed, Rana was a gentle soul who would greet everyone with lots of kisses and would gently get on your knee to do it properly. She would hen peck anyone for attention and loved to sing to certain music. She always used the couch or us for a napkin after eating. She would sleep beside me on the bed in a spot that she knew I would not disturb her sleep while rolling over. Rana was always there for me when I needed her. When we first heard of her and her terrible abusive situation, I took maybe a minute to think whether or not I wanted to bring her home. We went to get her and she looked so abandoned and alone.. She was picking one paw up at a time from the cold and there was no shelter or food or water.. It was minus 45* C and the thought of her spending another minute there was not an option. We paid for her, put her in the car and drove her home. I promised her that she would retire with me and would always have a forever home. The first little while were tough.. she would squat and pee when you went near her, she would never look at your face and she never made a sound. She refused to go into the bathroom and would shake in fear if a loud noise was heard. It took lots of patience but mostly lots of love. She was taught to play, and to eat cookies and other treats, she was taught that making a noise was wonderful and that our home was her home to be used as such. I remember the first time Rana barked.. she stared at me waiting for me it seems to hit her so when i clapped and laughed and said good girl, it took a minute for it to settle in and then the tail wagged and from that point on, Rana would for awhile still check to see if it was okay and got the same reaction. Then one day, I was playing some music and she started to form her mouth in a perfect "O" and started her singing.. It was fantastic. I found out later that they used to lock her in the bathroom for hours and hours so it took some time and then she learned that there was no way that I would close the door while she was in there and it wasn't an issue anymore..I was blessed and honoured with being able to watch a lost little girl become a wonderful , loving little lady. We had Reiker when we brought her home and it was a concern of how they would get along. Reiker seemed to sense that she needed a friend and the two, by the end of the first night were sleeping on the couch together. Reiker helped me to let Rana know that all was well and it was okay to be herself. When Reiker passed, Rana and I, went into severe depression, our world had stopped. She would sit on my knee and I would hug her and we both would cry but with Rana being there for me, I learned so much. It was okay to grieve but it was okay to smile too. We ended up getting Bismarck and Rana took to him like he was her baby. I didn't have to teach him much.. Rana did it for me. She did the same for all of them. She was so smart and loving. My family and I are grieving our loss of our Rana but I know I did what was best for her. She passed peacefully and with Mom lying beside her on the floor telling her how much I loved her and what a wonderful girl she was and that we will meet each other again. I told her that Reiker would be waiting for his friend and would take care of her and show her the ropes there until Mom came to get them. 
RIP my sweet baby.. 
You couldn't of given me more love than you did.. You brought into my life a piece that was missing and an opportunity to show you and you to me that love is possible regardless of the situation around you.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

It is never easy to go down this road, but to go down for the reason you had to I give you credit. You did the right thing for Rana. May peace come to you and if you should "feel" something rub against your lap.....it is only Rana"wiping" her mouth







Peace to you, Rana and peace to you also, Reik's mom.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Rana


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Beautiful tribute - she was a wonderful, much loved dog.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a beautiful tribute, Erin. Rana sounds like she was a really special, sweet girl. And very cute as well--I love her little eyebrows. Thank goodness you came along and rescued her from that terrible life she had and showed her that people can be kind and that life can be good, secure, and even fun. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Rest in peace, Rana.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so very sorry







Rana an Angel now. Hope she meets up with my Sashi


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank-you for giving Rana a wonderful home where she could be a dog loved by your family.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: srfd44-2if you should "feel" something rub against your lap.....it is only Rana"wiping" her mouth


and when you hear the wind whistle through the trees, there is a pup singing softly to her mom. 

The dog leaves us. The spirit stays with us forever, and when we pay attention the the lovely things in life, we see our beloved in them.









You're in my thoughts.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

sweet Rana

So sorry for your loss. She sounded like a wonderful girl that ended up in a wonderful loving home.........


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Aww, man... that part about the 'napkin' is priceless... and I got angry when I read that she was locked in the bathroom for hours... w_t_f_ is wrong with some people? I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to a wonderful lady. I am so sorry for your loss but so happy that you gave her such wonderful years. It shines through that your love and patience allowed her to blossom into an incredible happy girl. Many, many hugs to you and your family through this tough time.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Heartfelt condolences from one napkin to another. Rena was a beautiful girl. She will RIP knowing she was loved.


----------

